# Stumpknocker reviews?



## FlatsShark1996 (Aug 5, 2018)

I cant seem to find anything on stumpknockers but I like them as well when I compare them to gheenoes. Anyone have anything to say about stumpknockers? Can you put a poling platform on them? How stable are they?


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2018)

They are good little boats for what they are. You could build the same style boat with marine plywood, epoxy, and some cloth in a day for way less than you’d spend on new. That said, they do have a following, are fairly lighy, fishable, afordable boats. Yes, you can put a P platform on one.


----------



## FlatsShark1996 (Aug 5, 2018)

@Boatbrains Arent stump knockers made out of fiber glass though?


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2018)

FlatsShark1996 said:


> @Boatbrains Arent stump knockers made out of fiber glass though?


They are! Not sure if the new owners of the molds are using any wood or not. I was simply saying that the design is so very simple to build from plywood using the stich and glue method, and if done right would last a very long time! I’m sure bateau has plans for a very similar skiff. You’d be in it for hunders opposed to thousands and pretty much have the same skiff.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

My buddy has one and we have done a lot of fishing out of it. He put a platform on it and it is pretty darn stable. I have been on multiple trips to the everglades in his boat and there was not one thing we couldn't do out there in that boat. I will always have a little soft spot for the Stumpknocker. Its not as sexy as a true built poling skiff but you can certainly outfit one to do the job. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B59hyeKDe_JLVjh0MjhUYllTNWM/view?usp=sharing

Here is a cool little video of a trip a couple years ago. Doesn't show too much on how the boat performs and he has since added a permanent platform. But you can see that we had plenty of gear, sometimes three people, and were able to put plenty of fish in the boat.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Basically a "V" nose carolina skiff. Flat bottom. Basic utility skiff. Works good, but no bells and whistles. Last I knew, they moved the fab shop to Dade City, FL.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2018)

Backwater said:


> Basically a "V" nose carolina skiff. Flat bottom. Basic utility skiff. Works good, but no bells and whistles. Last I knew, they moved the fab shop to Dade City, FL.


I believe Salty boats in Wildwood has the tooling now. They had all the johnsen molds and a few others also.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Boatbrains said:


> I believe Salty boats in Wildwood has the tooling now. They had all the johnsen molds and a few others also.


Really? You sure they are not just the dealer?


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2018)

http://www.stumpnockerboats.com/index.html


----------



## FlatsShark1996 (Aug 5, 2018)

@Pierson Since youve been in one do you prefer cc or tiller?


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

FlatsShark1996 said:


> @Pierson Since youve been in one do you prefer cc or tiller?


Hmmm thats a tough call. His is actually set up as a side console which I think works really well.
Not sure what kind of options they are offering at the moment though. 

I think a tiller will make it feel more like a utility skiff whereas a console (center or side) would make it feel more like a fishing skiff. Not that either would be a bad choice. Even their smaller model has a decent beam so that is what leans me more toward a console. But that argument is all personal preference.


----------

